# Most users online?



## Petek (Nov 26, 2013)

I noticed the following statement near the bottom of the main forum page:

Most users ever online was 29,468, 10-24-2013 at 04:08 AM.

Is that correct? That's lots more users than I usually see online. Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think it's correct.  I wasn't there!


----------



## Alix (Nov 26, 2013)

Lots of those "users" would be Google bots checking information.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 26, 2013)

I remember.  It was a Thursday.  The force shield was down.  *At 4:08 A.M* the coffee klatch thread was full of chit-chat  and early risers.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanksgiving and Christmas days are usually the busiest.  Check the numbers on Friday.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 27, 2013)

I belive it was Thanksgiving, last year.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Desperate people trying to figure out what to do with that bag a cranberries someone brought home because the store was out of canned?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Desperate people trying to figure out what to do with that bag a cranberries someone brought home because the store was out of canned?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 27, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Desperate people trying to figure out what to do with that bag a cranberries someone brought home because the store was out of canned?




Simple... smash them all over the kitchen, rub some of the juice around on your arms and face, order take out and greet your guests at the door with an explanation about a crime scene - no time to cook


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 27, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Desperate people trying to figure out what to do with that bag a cranberries someone brought home because the store was out of canned?


 
      Hey Frank, funny you asked, as I am in the process right now.
It's simple as long as you have a few canning jars and lids.

  Jellied crandberry sauce:
4 1/4 cups cranberries
1 3/4 cups water
2 cups sugar
 Note: no need for pectin.
Prepair jars and lids in boiling water fro 10 minutes and keep hot.

Use a stainless steel pan and add water and berries, bring to a boil. Reduce heat and gently boil until the berries "burst" about 5 minutes.
Puree in a food processor til smooth.
Return to saucepan and add sugar and bring to a boil til the sugar is dessolved, then bring to a hard boil til mixture begins to sheet from a metal spoon. (it will begin to thicken).
Place in the hot jars with 1/4" head space. Seal jars and place in canner with water covering the jars with 1-2" over the tops and boil for 15 minutes. Turn off heat and let rest in the water bath for 5 minutes then remove jars and let cool for 12 hours. If you want to remove the jellied sauce whole out of the jar, just run the jar under warm running water to loosen. I like it cold so I keep it in the refride til cold, then remove.

 Hope this helps,  Joey


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 27, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Simple. order take out



I have contemplated doing this on numerous occasions.  Both at Christmas and Thanksgiving.
Not only is this a very stressful time of year, compounded with all the cooking required and I wonder how some can remain calm.
I for one NEVER look forward to the holidays.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Simple... smash them all over the kitchen, rub some of the juice around on your arms and face, order take out and greet your guests at the door with an explanation about a crime scene - no time to cook



Just because you had ONE bad experience with a food processor...


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Just because you had ONE bad experience with a food processor...



Looks like it has coloured all subsequent and future experiences...she will never get the red out!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like it has coloured all subsequent and future experiences...she will never get the red out!




Never say Never!  Last year my grandson figured out that he LOVED cranberry sauce.  He had it all over my tablecloth!  I washed it and it left a big stain, but my husband used his secret cleaning formula and now you can't even tell the stain was ever there.  It is the only tablecloth I have that fits my table when it's opened up to full length.


----------

